# Shigley vs Norton?



## MikeR (Apr 8, 2008)

What's the best book for teaching yourself Machine Design? Shigley or Norton? I have a colleague who swears that Norton does a better job of explaining MD for the self learner.

Your thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a Shigley and it was pretty good. Explained stuff pretty well.

Don't know about Norton.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 8, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> I have a Shigley and it was pretty good. Explained stuff pretty well.
> Don't know about Norton.


Thanks for the response. I have a strong back ground in Mechanics of materials but MD is a relatively new subject for me and I have to learn it from scratch. Hence the question.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 9, 2008)

I had to relearn machine design myself. Shigley's was a lot better than I remembered it being. Probably because the professor that taught that class imparted no wisdom (not an exaggeration), and I figured part of it was the book. I was wrong.

I did pick up another MD book somewhere along the line, but Shigley's was better.


----------



## jroyce (Apr 9, 2008)

I used Norton in college and shigley for the PE test. I would say that they are both very good but I would prefer Shigley. It just seems that Shigley is a bit easier to follow at times then Norton. Again this is just my two cents and coudl also be affected by the experience that I gained since college.


----------

